# Foreign Body Removal



## akbiller (Aug 10, 2011)

What CPT should be billed for removal of an internal vicryl suture that never absorbed from a hysterectomy in 2003.  It was performed in office with local anesthesia.  The physician had to make a small incision to remove it that did not require sutures.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Aug 27, 2011)

how about 10120 Incision and removal of foreign body, subcutaneous tissues; simple 
10121 Complicated


----------



## akbiller (Aug 31, 2011)

The reason I was not comfortable with those codes is that I was told it was not considered sub-Q tissue.  Thanks.


----------

